# Housing Security Night Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Night Supervisor of Evening Operations/NightWatch 3rd Shift*
Institution:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/11/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Job Number: 19164

Functional Area: Other

Department: Housing & Residential Services

School Area: Dean for Student Life

Employment Type: Full-Time

Employment Category: Exempt

Visa Sponsorship Available: No
Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity.

NIGHT SUPERVISOR OF EVENING OPERATIONS/NIGHT WATCH THIRD SHIFT, _Division of Student Life (DSL)-Housing and Residential Services_, to assist the assistant director of third-shift operations and training with overseeing the security, operations, human resources, and facility maintenance functions in all undergraduate and graduate living spaces for the evening, overnight, weekend and holiday periods. Will assist with managing the Night Watch Program, which prioritizes the safety and security of all housing facilities; respond to all housing operational issues, including fire alarms, floods, and medical emergencies; supervise dormitory patrol personnel responsible for front desk operations, building access security, and overnight security tours throughout all undergraduate and graduate houses to support the safety of the residents and property; respond to all dispatched housing-related calls which may require evaluation for the appropriate response; and collaborate with the DSL, Department of Facilities, MIT Police, students, vendors, and other administrative offices as part of an overall institutional effort to provide integrated, seamless service to residents.

A full description is available at DSL Open Positions | Division of Student Life.

Job Requirements

_REQUIRED_: at least two years' experience in the administration of college/university facilities management services, including supervision in a union environment; experience in the area of security, emergency response, and building facilities; excellent organizational skills; ability to handle multiple tasks, set priorities, and work independently in a fast paced environment; strong planning and problem solving skills; ability to perform as a first responder, offering direction and support for operational, security, or medical emergencies; ability to produce clear written and verbal communications and to interact effectively with administrators, faculty, students, and departmental personal; proficiency with Word, Excel, web-based programs, e-mail, and asset management and security systems. Bachelor's degree preferred.

Job #19164-6

12/11/20

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=19471&localeCode=en-us

MIT is an equal employment opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment and will not be discriminated


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Do you get a Polo with a Logo, and a neat hat?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Anybody else miss Chief Ann P. Glavin?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> Do you get a Polo with a Logo, and a neat hat?


A Tricorn hat? With a polo? Wicked!!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Probably a sweet gig. The police reform bill is no concern.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bloodhound said:


> Probably a sweet gig. The police reform bill is no concern.


They're already working on the Security Officer Reform Legislation. They want to repeal shoplifting right of arrest, and prosecute loss prevention officers who don't intervene and hold the door open for the suspect


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Loss Observance Officers


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Going to the LOO?


----------

